# He is HERE!!!!



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Dill's BF Genuine Article *S

He Arrived today!!! :wahoo: :stars: Rode home in the crate like it was nothing new flying half way across the USA!

Pictures!!!!


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

awwww he's a doll


----------



## OhCee (Feb 26, 2010)

Oh my goodness! He is AMAZING!! Congrats!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

CONGRATS!!!! oh wow he is stunning!


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

... girlfriend?? he looks like her


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Yep, sorry

Dam: Dill's TG Brand New Girlfriend *D
( Dill's LD Top Gun *S x Dill's BH Ima Keeper )

Sire: NC PromisedLand RC Bonafide *S
( Rosasharn TR Caldron *S,E x GCH/ARMCH NC PromisedLand Beau-Nita 2*D )

:leap: :clap: :wahoo: :stars: :laugh:


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

lol I WIN!!! he's a cute little thing.. you can send him to me when your done


----------



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

Wow! He is definitely stunning and handsome! I'm sure he will be a wonderful attribute to your herd!


----------



## Seven Dwarfs (Jan 17, 2010)

He is gorgeous!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Sure thing SDK.  Maybe a doe kid from him instead? :laugh: :angel2: Air shipping was only $200. Pretty nice!


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

He is very nice looking, I really like his color. Congrats!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Wow he is handsome I like the spots


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

He's got moonspots on his moonspots! I'm just thrilled! I had no idea he had so many. He looks even better in person.  :wahoo:


----------



## fiberchick04 (Mar 8, 2010)

Oh wow! He is STUNNING! :shades:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

He is very nice...congrats....... :greengrin:


----------



## farmergal (Jun 19, 2009)

Handsome fella! Love the length on him...


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

Wow!! He is flashy!!! He looks gorgeous!!! 

Congrats!!! :wahoo:


----------



## loveallgoats (Jan 29, 2009)

He is stunning congrats!! cant wait to see babies out of him.


----------



## farmgirl42 (Jan 3, 2010)

OMGosh! He is stunning! :lovey:


----------



## CrazyAcre (Jan 7, 2010)

Congrats, he is very handsome !!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Ashley, he is a handsome little boy! Congrats! I really like his length!


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Congrats-wonderful you are so pleased! :stars: :shades: :dance: :wahoo:


----------

